
What ever happened to the American arcade? - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2012/04/what-ever-happened-to-the-american-arcade.ars
======
ambirex
For one the console market blew up, no longer did you need to drop wads of
cash for a computer to run the latest games. Broadband reached critical mass
so networking the consoles got better and with it came a number of players you
could never justify at an arcade (can you imagine a 16 player shooter as an
arcade game?)

The arcades fought back with unique control schemes, gimmicks, and experiences
that weren't easy to replicate at home, (for example Dance Dance Revolution at
first). But even those experiences became replicated at home, cheaper HDTV's
and Surround Sound.

Pinball, in part because its charm is in actual physical interaction, was
never translated as well as the other games (but the fall of pinball is an
entirely different post)

